# Does your Dutch Angel Dragon have an origin story?  Please share!



## Txtbooksh (Apr 27, 2016)

So I have had a Dutch Angel Dragon since June of last year and, aside from a few pieces of art here and there, I've not really done anything else for her.  Of course I would love a fursuit but another thing I wanna work on would be Eshne's origin story; specifically how she came to appear in the Terra realm and her reason for being.  I have a vague idea-- since her design is based on a geoffrey's marmoset and I know that they live in Brazil, I looked to the lores & myths surrounding that country and found something that I could expand on but I need some help!  I'm not a big write sooo if you'd be willing to share your DAD's origin story, or offer me some tips?  That'd be awesome!

I commissioned HyenaGreyscale to bring my concept to life initially (and artist and a good friend of mine whom I highly recommened ) and a revamp is currently in the works by Octochels-- excited for that. ^-^







Thanks in advance for all your help guys!  Any questions post here or pop me a note on FA. :3


----------



## Ragshada (May 5, 2016)

Oh I like those Dutch Angel Dragons. That's what I had originally design for my first avatar to look




, but then I decided to put my own twist on it so I don't know if it had taken it out of the community rules for it. 




Still working on a story for "it"


----------



## Wither (May 5, 2016)

I don't mean to be rude, but what is a Dutch Angel Dragon?


----------



## Ragshada (May 5, 2016)

Wither said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but what is a Dutch Angel Dragon?


dutchangeldragons


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 5, 2016)

I've been wanting to make my own but the D.A.D community can be so vicious from what I've seen,it's kinda off putting.


----------



## Wither (May 5, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> dutchangeldragons


I actually read that before asking. Didn't truly understand it. Oh well, they look nice anyways. I'll try not to distract any further now.


----------



## Ragshada (May 5, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I've been wanting to make my own but the D.A.D community can be so vicious from what I've seen,it's kinda off putting.


Ya, I have not really interacted with that community before. All I know is I like the creature they have created, but at the same time I think it's also kinda funny how they all seem to worship that thing called Telephone.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 5, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Ya, I have not really interacted with that community before. All I know is I like the creature they have created, but at the same time I think it's also kinda funny how they all seem to worship that thing called Telephone.



Ino seems nice and they do amazing work on their fursuits and stuff,but I've never really understood the Popufur side of this fandom and how obsessed people get over certain fursonas and stuff..
Well,I don't understand a lot of it,but that's another story.
I've seen them come in droves just to chew someone out for making one mistake on their D.A.D and it's just nuts.


----------



## FurFunAndMore (May 6, 2016)

And to actually make a D.A.D. suit, there's a lot of rules they want you to follow. It seems quite intense.


----------



## Rythas (May 17, 2016)

I hope ten days between messages isn't necroposting  I also hope that I don't bug anyone by being all "well, this is how it is!" about it.

As a member of the DAD community, I've learned that these people are quite funny and excited to see what artwork and suit work others do, no matter the quality. The best way to interact and learn about everyone is to join one of the Facebook pages, Dutchie enthusaist or not (you do have to request to join). The guidelines to make a character do seem overwhelming, yeah, but it isn't hard to get into the flow with them after a while, as the guidelines can be broken down very bluntly.

Telephone is a wonderful light to guide our Dutch Angel Dragon community, and Ino's life story (as told on the website) is really the touching thing that drew me in. The species has a lot of meaning to her, and in turn to plenty of us in many ways.

But anyways, on to the topic at hand xD First off: The highest realm is Paradise, second is the Aether, third is Terra (earth-esque) and the Abyss is separate (basically hell). All three Dutch Angel Dragons have temporal and space distortion powers due to their duties in Paradise.



Spoiler: Super long story incoming



I have a neat stack of Dutchies now, but my only origin story is of Clockwork, Missing and Starstuff. Basically, Starstuff and Missing were the best of friends and did everything together. Both of them even went to Terra together and fought as steeds for humans. The two of them returned to Paradise when they died side by side in Terra after a horrible battle. This caused a fluctuation of energy between them, and that created Clockwork. All three lived as great friends until the war started, which caused Starstuff to flee to the Aether while Missing stayed to protect Clockwork. Through the battle, Missing defended Clockwork, and in turn Clockwork defended Missing when he was temporarily weak.

As time went on, the battle was being lost, and soon Missing and Clockwork fled to the ancient one like the rest of their kind had. And, just like the rest of their kind, the two were banished to the Aether after the realm had settled. However, when appearing within the Aether, the two were separated by a far distance. Clockwork, never alone before, was scared out of his wits, not knowing where Missing had gone and believing that Starstuff was already dead in this different realm. Depressed as he was, Clockwork looked for both of them, flying for what felt like an eternity.

Alone and scared, Clockwork landed and started grieving for his lost friends. During this, a spark erupted from one of his wings and everything became still. Unfortunately enough, Clockwork hadn't learned how to control all of his power from Missing or Starstuff, and had accidentally frozen his relative time. Knowing that he needed another temporal Dutch Angel Dragon for this, Clockwork again set off in search of his kin. After looking for a century but not even for a second, he finally found Starstuff in a cave underground with a few other temporal Dutches.

Starstuff and the others were able to guide Clockwork in restarting his relative time again, and he reunited with Starstuff. However, unknown to them, Missing had given up on the search for his friends. As Clockwork's spirits had failed, he was nearly pulled into the Abyss, causing his coat to darken considerably and even turn black in some areas. Missing, meanwhile, had lost all faith and gave up. Depressed and defeated, he was quickly pulled into the Abyss without a single fight. As he became obsessed with the dark, rich horrors of the Abyss, Missing was molded by it. His beautiful blue fur faded, his markings were shattered, and his body became disfigured by exposed bones and skull. He was covered in darkness and rooted down by negative energies that locked him into a spiral of greed, never again to be satisfied.


----------



## Ragshada (May 18, 2016)

Rythas said:


> I hope ten days between messages isn't necroposting  I also hope that I don't bug anyone by being all "well, this is how it is!" about it.
> 
> As a member of the DAD community, I've learned that these people are quite funny and excited to see what artwork and suit work others do, no matter the quality. The best way to interact and learn about everyone is to join one of the Facebook pages, Dutchie enthusaist or not (you do have to request to join). The guidelines to make a character do seem overwhelming, yeah, but it isn't hard to get into the flow with them after a while, as the guidelines can be broken down very bluntly.
> 
> ...


I'm in the Facebook group there for the DAD, but have watched from the side lines. I do have one made, but too nervous to even put one up there on the Facebook page there. Just what Sam has said I really don't want droves off people coming down to chew me out. As for the whole telephone thing I can only judge from the videos I have seen her in as I have not actually talk to her before and from past experiences, trying to talk to people who are managing such a community/artwork are usually too busy to talk to small fries like me. I can share of what I have drawn to you, but I'm still not comfortable with sharing it to the DAD community.
http://ragshada.deviantart.com/art/Little-dutch-609717099?ga_submit_new=10%3A1463567951


----------



## Rythas (May 18, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> I'm in the Facebook group there for the DAD, but have watched from the side lines. I do have one made, but too nervous to even put one up there on the Facebook page there. Just what Sam has said I really don't want droves off people coming down to chew me out. As for the whole telephone thing I can only judge from the videos I have seen her in as I have not actually talk to her before and from past experiences, trying to talk to people who are managing such a community/artwork are usually too busy to talk to small fries like me. I can share of what I have drawn to you, but I'm still not comfortable with sharing it to the DAD community.
> http://ragshada.deviantart.com/art/Little-dutch-609717099?ga_submit_new=10%3A1463567951


Wow, you're skilled  I'm not sure how long you've been on the Facebook group, but the only times that I've seen people get sour is when a character has a ring around their muzzle like they're not supposed to. Then it's a bit scary xD


----------



## Ragshada (May 18, 2016)

Rythas said:


> Wow, you're skilled  I'm not sure how long you've been on the Facebook group, but the only times that I've seen people get sour is when a character has a ring around their muzzle like they're not supposed to. Then it's a bit scary xD


I have been in the group for a little over two months now, but like I said I have only watch from the side lines. The only times I have actually said anything in that group is when remix was asking about where people were from. Besides that I have been pretty quite. Who knows, maybe you might be able to help me get properly introduce to the community.


----------

